# UCLA vs Academy of Art University in San Fran



## alif_laila (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi! i want to study animation as well as direction and i am completely stumped between UCLA grad animation program and Academy of art. Plus UCLA does does not have a detailed list of courses on their website. Does anybody know anything. Would really appreciate the help!


----------



## momotato (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm not sure if this is a great help but, I have been working as an animation producer and almost everyone we hired was from the Academy.  IT is great for 3d animation.


----------



## alif_laila (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks momotato! but are they working as animators or directors?


----------



## momotato (Apr 18, 2009)

Animators.


----------

